# Kindle paperwhite not being recognized by computer - have we tried everything?



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi All,

My husbands' kindle paperwhite (1st gen) is no longer being recognized by any computer or laptop.

What we've tried:

(both with and without usb attachment to computer)
soft reboot
hard reboot
Factory default reset

different usb cable
every possible usb port on 3 computers and 2 laptops
Verified software is up-to-date

The same cables and usb ports recognize my kindle paperwhite - also 1st gen- and both our kindle keyboards

We have contacted Kindle customer support twice and for the first time ever have found them lacking: we were sent a form letter on trouble shooting usb issues (everything we had already done) and told to reinstall the driver in the kindle. 

If anyone has a suggestion on how to do that when the computer doesn't recognize the kindle - we're all ears   We asked customer support how to do that and have not heard back yet.  We have submitted a log of some sort 2 times.

Misc info: The kindle will still charge when attached the computer, but trying to back it up via calibre or download books from Bain (his usual spot to get book) is impossible.  Books bought via Amazon do come thru okay but the kindle will reboot itself after a download.

It literally was working okay on a Thursday night and the on Friday morning it couldn't be recognized.

Any suggestions short of buying a new kindle? 

Thanks!

Michelle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems as if you've tried absolutely everything I can think of.  I would suggest calling Kindle CS again...or ask them to call you.  If it does appear that you'll need a new one, they may offer a discount on a replacement.

It's not a common problem, as far as I know.  Perhaps another member who has had a similar problem will weigh in.

Betsy


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Betsy,

It is good to know we haven't overlooked anything obvious. Under normal circumstances probably wouldn't mind upgrading to a Kindle voyage, but we both have older cell phones that are starting to act up  and currently two mortgages until our older house sells  trying to watch our pennies right now. Our Kindle keyboards still work,  so one of us will probably drop back to that for a while.

Thanks again, Michelle


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like the Kindle is broken somehow.  Maybe a bent pin on the USB connector.

And, it's Baen, not Bain.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Like most online support, support by email is poor at Amazon.  However, if you call, or let them call you, or chat with them, I've found their Kindle support to be among the best I've ever seen.

I'd call them during business hours so you get one of their people and not one of the companies that help them during off hours.  Then I'd be sure the person you're talking with really understands your problems.  Even though you've tried all the logical steps already they'll probably want to walk you through doing them again.  I'd do it patiently.

Since you've already taken all the logical steps they probably won't come up with an answer so they'll either escalate it to someone higher up or offer you a large discount for a replacement.  If they do escalate it that support person will probably eventually make you such an offer.

The thing is they don't have to make that offer but if you're patient and calm they probably will.  That's likely all that can be done at this point.

Of course tech stuff is tricky and you never know.  Maybe they actually will find something. 

Barry


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Barry -

Both contacts were via chat.  The first time it was escalated, and 4 days later we were sent the form email on usb troubleshooting - including update the driver on the kindle-  Hubby started another chat with them regarding how to update a driver when the kindle isn't recognized by the computer, they took a second log and we haven't seen  a response yet to that conversation.  Previous to this we've always had excellent support from the Kindle team - this time  not so much..... 

Hubby is using his kindle keyboard for now and we'll start saving for a replacement.  I see the paperwhite is on sale right but  not the voyage.  If we both go heavy on swagbucks for a while we should have a decent amount in a couple of months to make a dent in whichever one  he decides he wants.

Thanks again everyone  We'll let you know if there is a resolution


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

For what it's worth I have a Paperwhite and a Voyage and, while the Voyage is nicer in a lot of ways when you compare them point by point, the reading experience isn't that much different.  I don't really car which I read on.

Barry


----------

